# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Τιμολογιακές Ανακοινώσεις >  COSMOTE: Νέα τιμή χρέωσης κλήσεων σταθερής προς 11888

## nnn

Ανακοινώνεται ότι από τις 30 Σεπτεμβρίου 2017, η χρέωση των κλήσεων σταθερής τηλεφωνίας προς τον αριθμό 11888 Πληροφορίες Καταλόγου για όλους τους συνδρομητές, αυξάνεται από 0,99 €/λεπτό συμπεριλαμβανομένου ΦΠΑ 24% και χωρίς τέλος σταθερής τηλεφωνίας, σε 1,19 €/λεπτό συμπεριλαμβανομένου ΦΠΑ 24% και τέλους σταθερής τηλεφωνίας. 

*Cosmote*

----------

